
The Real Obama Doctrine - tim_sw
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-real-obama-doctrine-1444429036
======
threeseed
This isn't really relevant to this site and comes from the WSJ which is hardly
neutral.

Also it seems to forget that most of the engagements of the US are part of a
wide coalition. There is no simple answer to the Middle East, Russia or China.
Unless of course you prefer the simple bomb now, ask questions later doctrine
of the far right.

~~~
mirimir
Well, the author clearly has a crush on Dr Kissinger. But whatever, the
characterization "a talented vote-getter, surrounded by lawyers, who is overly
risk-averse" does seem accurate.

------
sidawson
Doesn't linking to a paywalled site somewhat restrict open discussion on the
subject?

Perhaps HN could flag/ignore these WSJ submissions.

~~~
andreyf
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB4QFjAAahUKEwjx9pCF7L7IAhVPw2MKHUF1Bns&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fthe-
real-obama-
doctrine-1444429036&usg=AFQjCNGzKZsH9ZEFrd4sOe8_jO6IIeskDg&sig2=RoOI1vIGaMcTZz4Sx4yNzg)

~~~
mirimir
That didn't work. But this did: [http://www.wsj.com/article_email/the-real-
obama-doctrine-144...](http://www.wsj.com/article_email/the-real-obama-
doctrine-1444429036-lMyQjAxMTI1MjEwMDgxMTA1Wj)

------
eru
Flagged as politics without specific hacker interest.

